# Duckweed?



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Anyone have any duckweed??
I need some for my 55 gal and a few of my smaller tanks


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi! Please think long and hard before adding Duckweed to your aquariums! It can really become a problem very fast. Unless you have fish that will eat it, I would advise to be careful....be very careful! It took me over six months to get it out of my tanks! And I still find it in some. It grows so quickly it blocks out all light for the lower plants and fish. I was removing 4 to 6 cups of it from my 55 gal twice a week and still couldn't keep up with it! 

JMHO....Kathy :-D


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I have turtles that will eat it


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

You can usually get duckweed from most pond places but duckweed is a real pain.

- Jonno


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have duckweed in several of my tanks and I feed it to my goldfish and minnows. You can get it on Aquabid or a local pond place.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I like duckweed and have it in several tanks. I have never had much luck with plants in general so I don't have many. Lots of dwarf cichlids like dark tanks with lots of hiding places. A cover of duckweed is perfect for them. 
Plus duckweed is a ammonia/ nitrate sponge. A dense cover of thriving duckweed completely eliminates the need for cycling a new aquarium.


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

I want some duckweeds...


----------

